# The wifey is no longer in the dishwasher!



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Boy oh boy did i get hit with a super bomb this morning! My woman is so awsome i will no longer put her in the dishwasher! This is what i woke up to... We are going this weekend to get tickets to Jeff Dunham as a x-mas present to each other. Oh And Wait theres more! There are ladies and there's my true Texas lady! When i started this she didn't want to know anything about what i'm trying to achieve as she doesn't smoke, which made it difficult to tell her what was going on. After a few arguments she started asking questions. I talked fer a solid week and she has a better understanding of what i'm trying to do! So i started recently educating her on different scents and aromas as well as medicinal properties in certain strains. Then i turned her on to the attitude so she could see some of the strains i was going to order, some fer me fer the strength and some for her fer the scent and aromas.:holysheep: She told me when i got up to check my acct with the tude:hubba: This is what i found ordered this morn..

Dinafem:mix pack(fem), Paradise seeds:whiteberry, Medical seed co.:bluehell, Greenhouse seeds: the church, G-13:gigabud. Freebies that include this months special, G-13:royal kush, Th seeds:wreckage, Dinafem:royalkush, Dinafem: roadrunner, & Dna Genetics: lemon skunk!:headbang2: :dancing: :clap: She told me this after me kissing her fer a half hour and then sweet bobos:hubba: :heart: and i quote: You need something to do this winter as you don't like to get out in the cold! Is she a hot mama or what! Gonna have some stellar GJ's... gotta finish the ones i got! For those of you who take your wife fer granted or don't have a special someone in your life, let me say this......Bwhahahahah be jealous and she doesn't have a sister! My lady reminds me of 2dog, smokingmom, mojavemama, the hemp goddess and all the ladies in the MP family..ya know....*CLASS! *


----------



## astrobud (Nov 6, 2009)

you go chef,you will like the church and lemon haze, thats what i have in jars now, wonderfull stuff:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Ty astrobud, i'm superstoked! I'm into the sweet fruity taste, whats your opinion on what you got jarred?


----------



## brushybill (Nov 6, 2009)

ok , i admit it , i'm jealous


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol brushybill, thats one fer the "j" catagory.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

She sound like an awesome lady u must be treating  her right!!  love stories like that how romantic...


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

TY mother 2dog, I cook fer her from my heart!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Treating her right??? Chef???? The poor woman lives in the DISHWASHER, for goodness sakes! She was busy bargaining her way out of the rinse cycle. We see through you, Chef. <G>

Seriously, sounds like you made some absolutely delicious choices, and I know I'll be anxious to follow your grow journal on them! 

...as long as you promise to keep wifey out of the doggoned dishwasher from now on!


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> She sound like an awesome lady u must be treating her right!! love stories like that how romantic...


I'll second that! You two sound like newly weds, chef. hehe

Good for you! Keep it hot!


----------



## BBFan (Nov 6, 2009)

C'mon- you're making this stuff up.

You, my friend, are indeed one very lucky man and should count your blessings.

I consider myself pretty lucky too- Mrs BBFan puts up with a lot of grief from me!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, we'll never know if he's making this stuff up or not. He never lets the hot hot hot wifey out of the dishwasher, and he's fibbing if he says he did. A little birdie told me....<G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

can  i  barrow  your  dishwaher?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2009)

You are a lucky man Chef, cherish her....she is golden.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

That's not GOLD you see, TC, that's RUST from being in the dishwasher so long!!!! <G>


----------



## IRISH (Nov 6, 2009)

sounds great brother Chef. ...

ummm texas? thats no where near the east coast bro.:rofl: :ciao: ...

who is jeff dunham? sheltered life , ya know? lol. lol...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*fantastic news on the order chef ,,,soon you will have her growing with you ,,,awesome 

or she is just that greatful to be let out ,,im with mojave on this ,*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

UK, Jeff Dunham is an American ventriloquist and comedian. Very funny. Here's a clip with his famous 'Achmed the Terrorist':
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

I believe that's where Chef got the idea to put his wife in the dishwasher to begin with, so he's going to the concert to give Jeff a progress report. Hope Chef remembers to mention the RUST on wifey he's seeing when he lets her out of the rinse cycle. Dastardly Chef, he tells people it's just spray-on-tan.

I say, don't trust a man who hangs out with dead terrorists and advocates death by dishwasher.


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL, ok, mama i'm not going to put her in anymore!, stoney, bbfan, tc bud, smoke, and the lovely uk girl, ty fer droppin in.. You see  a couple of weeks in the dishwasher and poof, instant love!


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Weve been together fer 7 years now!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

I have you dubbled...I have been with hubby almost 14 years..time has flown. I will be 30 yo in march...I feel about 23.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Weve been together fer 7 years now!


 

*see the 7 yr itch doesnt exsist ,,well maybe  hmm depending  on who is itching who :hubba:  *


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:  mmama what are we smokin? Whoa 2dog cant wait to tell someone that.....well i guess i have to:huh:  Irish you can catch jeff dunham on comedy central every thurs.


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

My name is itchy scratchy!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl: mmama what are we smokin? Whoa 2dog cant wait to tell someone that.....well i guess i have to:huh: Irish you can catch jeff dunham on comedy central every thurs.


 
we only married 3 years ago..nothing quite like having people asking why you havent gotten married yet or popped out any kids. now I only get the 2nd one. I am glad we waited 10 years. sometimes I still slip and call him my boyfriend..he hates that lol


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

I can understand that, really. Been together 7 years, common law in texas, not recognized in most states, engaged last year, no rush. We are going by her schedule! She's in no hurry and neither am i. We'll get around to the official thing when she tell me to. I've seen the bosses job....i don't wan't it!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

You're a good man, Chef. And for all the razzing I give you, know it's all in fun. I admire you a lot, and I'm thrilled you have such a lovely wife, and are such a happy, well adjusted man. 

But I still think it would be nice if you just got rid of the dishwasher. If you're happy now, just think of how happy you're gonna be when your wife shows you how happy SHE is to be out of that Lemon Rinse cycle!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*ohh nicely put mojave *


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL, you truly are a desert babe! One prob with your request..she dont like to wash dishes by hand and as she says..dishwasher good, dishwasher friend!  And as far as me...you might ask? My arthritis keeps acting up right about that time i'll tell her your gonna come over and wash by hand:clap:   It's a fair trade off she has to cook maybe once a year and i never to do dishes.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll be there, Chef. I'm chief bottle washer here. I'll do Mama Chef's dishes, no problem! If that's all it takes to get her out of the dishwasher for good, I'm all over it.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL, 

    Me and mine have 24 years together, trust me when I say technology is where it's at.  Put her up on that pedestal. You dress like a centurian and well I've said enough, Ha-Ha let the fun and games begin. Winter time, still young, and good smoke. Oh heck yes....

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Mmama you can break bread at our house anytime! The mighty king shows! I will stand proud at the day i can say 24 years!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish you and your wife a long and loving life together

eace: & :heart: 
Ozzy


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

ty oz, living it, and now so shall you! *TEXAS MOJO* to you!


----------



## astrobud (Nov 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ty astrobud, i'm superstoked! I'm into the sweet fruity taste, whats your opinion on what you got jarred?


both great but the lemon haze, well i have greenhouse seeds super lemon haze, very tastey and stoney


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Most cool astrobud!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I wish you and your wife a long and loving life together
> 
> eace: & :heart:
> Ozzy


 

I would so hook ozzy up with a lady if he lived here....:hubba:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

way to go, chef!!

i've got my good 'ol Texas woman too.... they are a special breed, aren't they!


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Nov 7, 2009)

I used the draino and washed her clothes

cough 

oh wait. thats circle right not left man sour diesel screws my right left thing
evry time


a madness under control

ok fine then a practiced madness not under control ok .


I have one question:

If you Love your family your children your mum and dad

?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

I put a block on the Marriage Mojo

Ozzy has a Terminal Case of Bachelorhood


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Ain't nothing like a taxas lady fleshstain. Uuh terminal h clearance......HUH?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I put a block on the Marriage Mojo
> 
> Ozzy has a Terminal Case of Bachelorhood


 


who mentioned marriage LMAO...seriously never say never u havent seen 2Dog's friends!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

Ozzy ready to run for the hills, every time a GF wan't to introduce me to another GF I get in trouble. And I don't need anymore help getting into trouble, I have it  mastered.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Terminal--What Chef said. 
Draino? I think you had one MIGHTY buzz going when you posted! So translate and let us know what you really meant. <G>


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope he didn't take the draino.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't know what's worse. Draino or dishwasher detergent....give me bong water.


----------

